# shortcuts to dictionaries



## kkrn79

I have tried to load the Spanish-English dictionary to shortcuts to my firefox toolbar, but it says the URL is invalid.  Any suggestions?  Thank you! kmk


----------



## jann

Welcome, Kkrn79! 

You don't say what shortcuts, exactly, you're trying to load, so I can't reproduce the problem you mention.  Could you please provide the URL of the broken link, so that we can fix it?  I know you can't post clickable URLs yet (since you only just registered), but you can just omit the http:// or http://www. part at the beginning and I'll figure it out.

There are two major WR dictionary shortcuts that you can use in FireFox.  Both are working fine for me:


 Use the location bar shortcuts described here.*
 Add WR to your search engine plugins, here.
Both of those methods are mentioned/linked at the bottom of WR dictionary entries for most language pairs.  

*Alternate method to create a location bar shortcut.  


 Go to any page in the dictionary you use.  For example, for English to Spanish translation, you could load the EN>SP dictionary homepage here.
 Right-click the "Look-up" search box in the top center of the page and choose "Add a keyword for this search."
 Enter a name (in this case _WordReference English-Spanish_ would be a logical choice) and a keyword (in this case, _ensp_ would be good) for your search shortcut.  Click save.
 Now you can search for EN->SP translations in the WordReference Dictionary directly from the Location bar in FireFox.  Instead of typing a web address, just typing _ensp_  and a word.  For example, for Spanish translations of the word "help," you would type _ensp help_.
 The procedure works for any WR dictionary.  Just change the name and the keyword of your search accordingly.


----------



## kkrn79

Still not working - tried using this one:

There are two major WR dictionary shortcuts that you can use in FireFox.  Both are working fine for me:


 Use the location bar shortcuts described here*

It goes on my shortcut bar, but when I try to use it, it still says:

*Bad Request - Invalid URL*

 HTTP Error 400. The request URL is invalid.


Anything else I can try?
Thanks, Karen


----------



## kkrn79

Here is the URL, minus the http:
wordreference.com/tools/Firefox-search-shortcut.aspx


----------



## mkellogg

kkrn79 said:


> *Bad Request - Invalid URL*


What URL does it show?

Mike


----------



## jann

kkrn79 said:
			
		

> It goes on my shortcut bar, but when I try to use it, it still says:
> *Bad Request - Invalid URL*
> HTTP Error 400. The request URL is invalid.


Someone else asked a similar question recently which made me understand the confusion.  There is nothing wrong with the URL or the shortcut.  Please see this thread.  I think it will explain the "problem"...  

PS. That thread is about the FR-EN dictionaries.  All the same comments apply to you, but just be sure that you're using the EN-SP dictionary shortcut and keyword _ensp_ (or the SP-EN shortcut and the keyword _spen_).


----------



## eno2

Hello,

Your instructions for establishing a shortcut are:



> URL: copy and paste the following address into the URL field.
> Your customized shortcut: www.wordreference.com/redirect/translation.aspx?w=%s&dict=engr




Sorry for some Spanish I have to use here.
Trying to make, in my Windows 10 Spanish Operating System and
Chrome browser, a Chrome Search shortcut for the first time - for WR English Greek, when I copy and paste this coustomized shortcut in the 'añadir motor de búsqueda' (=add another search engine) window:
I get:




> URL con %s en el lugar de la consulta
> *No válido*


=Invalid


----------



## MiguelitOOO

eno2 said:


> Sorry for some Spanish I have to use here.
> Trying to make, in my Windows 10 Spanish Operating System and
> Chrome browser, a Chrome Search shortcut for the first time - for WR English Greek,


¡Bienvenido el idioma español!
Tienes que hacer esto primero:





Y después debes hacer click en el menú que está en los tres puntos verticales ► 

y eliges "predeterminado"



Listo. Cuando escribas una palabra en la barra de direcciones, obtendrás la traducción en Wordreference.


----------



## mkellogg

> URL con %s en el lugar de la consulta
> *No válido*



That is correct. The URL with that % is not valid, but the shortcut that you create using that will never show the % sign and will be valid.


----------



## eno2

Thanks for stimulating me to try again, MiguelitOO, mkellogg.
I thought it was going to be impossible but it worked (the Enggr shortcut). After adding a new search engine in my Chrome browser, , in this case the WR English Greek URL, I got a new URL from the WR shortcut procedure, added it again as the new search engine URL in my Chrome browser,  and it worked.

Typing 'enggr impossible' in the url bar, I got:
*impossible *_adj_ (cannot be done) αδύνατος, ανέφικτος _επίθ
_
Magic...


----------



## mkellogg

eno2 said:


> Typing 'enggr impossible' in the url bar, I got:
> *impossible *_adj_ (cannot be done) αδύνατος, ανέφικτος _επίθ
> _
> Magic...


Glad to see you got it working!


----------

